# Full Suspension car trunk rack????



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

Is there a car trunk rack that can carry a full suspension bike? From what I see, all of the racks that mount to the rear of a car carry the bike by the top tube. This isn't going to work for me as I have a FS bike with a shock attached to the top tube. 

Is there one out there I don't know of or an I stuck with roof racks? 

Thanks in advance,
Scottie


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Check out the review on this:
Thule Raceway Platform Tray Style Trunk Rack | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## BuckshotJones (Aug 25, 2008)

Another option you have is one of these:

Saris Adjustable Bike Beam

it allows you to use your standard trunk racks with a full suspension bike. I don't have one yet myself but as soon as I know I'll have some more riding time, I'll be ordering a few.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I used to use that Saris beam on my FS Specialized on a Saris Bones 3. The hard plastic that clipped around the stem rubbed the paint right off the lower part of the stem. Use an old sock or a towel or something to prevent this from happening.


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

I also used a beam (other brand, there are a few out there) for my FS GT on my Saris Bones 3 . So far, I have not had any paint come off as the guy above. My beam has the ends that wrap around the stem and seat post coated in thick rubber.


----------



## 620Dark (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a Thule Raceway 2 bike trunk mounted rack and my bike is a Marin Attack Trail FS with funky ass monocoque frame. Only one arm of the rack goes under my top top tube, the seat area rests on the rear arm at an angle, it is well supported and has two burly rubber straps that latch it down tight. I have taken it on 200+ mile rides up into the San Bernardino mts at spirited speeds and enjoyed all the corners, bike doesn't so much as wiggle. Next time it is on I'll take a picture.


----------



## coykiam (Apr 8, 2006)

the-one1 said:


> Check out the review on this:
> Thule Raceway Platform Tray Style Trunk Rack | Mountain Bike Review


Tried to find how close if mounting 2 bikes to each other will be, wife is complaining that her bike was scratched by my bike during transport on our Saris Bones 2. Can anyone find pictures of this rack with 2 bikes mounted?

And kinda weird, in that review I also find more negative feedbacks than positive ones. Seriously considering this tray style....no off to convince the wife.



BuckshotJones said:


> Another option you have is one of these:
> 
> Saris Adjustable Bike Beam
> 
> it allows you to use your standard trunk racks with a full suspension bike. I don't have one yet myself but as soon as I know I'll have some more riding time, I'll be ordering a few.


Only problem with this is if you don't want your bikes to sway then you have to place the bike as close to the post then have problems removing the bar since it will be stuck just under the quick release lever of the seat post. Unless you mount it just above the quick release lever. I had it under since I was afraid the seat post might loosen up during transport.

But to the OP these are also great alternatives other than buying a roof rack or hitch rack.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

check this thread out... interesting idea here. never used them but lots of people like them

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/seasucker-587996.html


----------

